# Canning Ham and Bean Soup



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Canned 14 pints of ham and bean soup today. Left over ham bone and some ham from Christmas dinner. If I do say so myself... I make a good pot of soup !!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I did this once. So, good. And so easy.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

We didn't have a traditional Christmas dinner, so no nice leftovers But I did finish with canning carrots, vegetable soup and potato leek soup the other day. Just so nice to have ready meals on the shelves
Your ham and bean soup sounds wonderful, I should try it one day!


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I was thinking of doing this very thing; we have lots of ham steaks from our hog, and it seems like making a "dump, heat, and eat" meal for the guys would be a useful to thing to have around. I have a good lentil soup that calls for ham hocks (I've yet to make it with just ham, we'll see how it goes). Can I just make up the recipe as written and can it up? Is it really that simple? I do have a pressure canner that I'm comfortable using, I'm just new to canning meat, and even newer to the meals in a jar concept. 

Long story short... what is your process for canning ham and bean (or in my case, probably lentil) soup?


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Helena said:


> Canned 14 pints of ham and bean soup today. Left over ham bone and some ham from Christmas dinner. If I do say so myself... I make a good pot of soup !!


 
Sounds great - how about your recipe - please


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I usually have a ham bone and a good amount of left over ham. Boil the ham bone in a pot of water and then add the ham pieces and take the bone out and scrap any ham from it too. Boil a couple pounds of navy or nor thern beans until just about soft and mash them a few times but do not squash all the beans. I usually boil the carrots until a little soft and boil some potatoes and mash them really well. Add the spices, , oragano, parsley and a bay leaf, salt, onions and garlic powder and a small amount of dried hot pepper to taste. Toss all together and simmer for "a while". I like to make sure any meat is cooked before I can it. I know that it will cook the meat but want to make sure it is cooked well and it was baked to begin with too. Can at 10 pounds of pressure for 90 minutes for pints.. Did basil and tomato soup this summer. Really taste good on these cold winter days..a little bit of summer in a jar. I don't have a real receipe. Just this and that to your.
taste. I suppose if you don't have enough ham "meat" to put in the soup you could buy a canned ham from the dollar general for a few dollars and at that ham to the soup. ( the secret to this thick bean soup is the mashed potatoes...shhhhheep


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh, that sounds so good. I've been wanting to do something similar with my red beans. Can't seem to keep enough single servings in the freezer. That's one of the reasons I got an All American pressure canner for Christmas. Haven't canned any meat either.


----------



## kellyst (Mar 17, 2011)

It amazes me how many meals I can make off of a ham. Off the last ham I bought I made 2 ham dinners, 1 batch of ham/potatoes/green beans (3 dinners), 1 batch scalloped potatoes and ham (2 dinners), ham/onion/bell pepper omelets (3 dinners), 6 quarts ham and bean soup (6 dinners), 4 quarts split pea soup (4 dinners). 20 dinners for a family of 3!! Not bad!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I always can up soup when I make a big pot since there is only 2 of us & hard to make a small pot of soup. I've done so with bean soup too & have my Christmas ham bone in the freezer just for soup. Now you've inspired me to do it soon, can the rest.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Helena said:


> I usually have a ham bone and a good amount of left over ham. Boil the ham bone in a pot of water and then add the ham pieces and take the bone out and scrap any ham from it too. Boil a couple pounds of navy or nor thern beans until just about soft and mash them a few times but do not squash all the beans. I usually boil the carrots until a little soft and boil some potatoes and mash them really well. Add the spices, , oragano, parsley and a bay leaf, salt, onions and garlic powder and a small amount of dried hot pepper to taste. Toss all together and simmer for "a while". I like to make sure any meat is cooked before I can it. I know that it will cook the meat but want to make sure it is cooked well and it was baked to begin with too. Can at 10 pounds of pressure for 90 minutes for pints.. Did basil and tomato soup this summer. Really taste good on these cold winter days..a little bit of summer in a jar. I don't have a real receipe. Just this and that to your.
> taste. I suppose if you don't have enough ham "meat" to put in the soup you could buy a canned ham from the dollar general for a few dollars and at that ham to the soup. ( the secret to this thick bean soup is the mashed potatoes...shhhhheep


Thanks for the recipe. DH has to start working 7 days a week when he goes back from New Years break so have already pulled my canning stuff back out to get started.


----------



## Sunflowerhill (Dec 30, 2012)

Helena said:


> I usually have a ham bone and a good amount of left over ham. Boil the ham bone in a pot of water and then add the ham pieces and take the bone out and scrap any ham from it too. Boil a couple pounds of navy or nor thern beans until just about soft and mash them a few times but do not squash all the beans. I usually boil the carrots until a little soft and boil some potatoes and mash them really well. Add the spices, , oragano, parsley and a bay leaf, salt, onions and garlic powder and a small amount of dried hot pepper to taste. Toss all together and simmer for "a while". I like to make sure any meat is cooked before I can it. I know that it will cook the meat but want to make sure it is cooked well and it was baked to begin with too. Can at 10 pounds of pressure for 90 minutes for pints.. *Did basil and tomato soup this summer.* Really taste good on these cold winter days..a little bit of summer in a jar. I don't have a real receipe. Just this and that to your.
> taste. I suppose if you don't have enough ham "meat" to put in the soup you could buy a canned ham from the dollar general for a few dollars and at that ham to the soup. ( the secret to this thick bean soup is the mashed potatoes...shhhhheep


Mmm... basil and tomato soup? Wow.. that sounds great!


----------

